# [offtopic - programación] qué lenguaje elijo para escritorio

## Theasker

Hola, en el trabajo hace tiempo que mantengo las bases de datos en Access con VBA (sin comentarios), pero se me está quedando muy pequeño para según que programas y algunos procesos me van como un desfile de cojos.

En fin, he empezado a migrar alguna a php, para poder acceder desde cualquier sitio pero para según que cosas necesitaria eventos y ... creo que deberia intentar usar otro lenguaje.

Os pido opinión para que me ayudéis a elegir, necesitaría un lenguaje ...

- que me permita hacer programas de escritorio.

- que se puedan crear informes fácilmente.

- si sirviera para web también estaría genial.

- tiene que programable para linux y windows

- si puede ser también que sea open source.

Había pensado en python, que tiene fama de facil de aprender y de empezar a hacer cosillas, y se que se pueden hacer cosillas de escritorio aunque ... no se como, con qt, y gtk, supongo.

Gracias anticipadas y un saludo a todos

----------

## Jack Krauser

Pues yo solo he programado en java (usando la version JEE y JSE) y es compatible con windows y linux (si te informas bien puedes desarrollar aplicaciones web usando java, en este caso EJB, pero tendras que leer mucho   :Wink:  ) y si quieres algo de reporteria pues yo uso iReport, sencillo de usar...

Saludos...

PD: Tambien quiero aprender python, pero por falta de tiempo...   :Confused: 

----------

